# Green water tactics



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

My neighbor just bought a 26 ft boat with twins, but he has no blue water experience. I ran out to the Nipple with him last Friday just to show him how to rig baits and deploy a spread. We found some logs covered in bait and did some chumming and chunking but no dolphin showed up. 
All of my experience has been in S Florida where we never had to deal with dirty water. Any recommendations what he can do other than bottom fishing?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

There's alot of knowledge and a whole lot of days on the water. It's all about paying the price, and not alot of shortcuts.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Troll the shallower contours (200-400') with a wahoo focused spread. Tunas don't mind the green water either. Also, subscribe to a service such as hiltons/roffs/ripcharts. It will help pinpoint areas of interest and help him know when and where the good water is. Making a 80nm+ run to get to where the fish are is not uncommon in the Northern GOM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

